# Engine stops then starts



## Bob Mashburn

I am a new train enthusiasts but have a problem with my LGB Christmas locomotive. After a few minutes a good operation, the engine will stop for less than a minute and then start again. Any help with this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## Don Trinko

There is probably a overload that turns the power off when to much power is consumed. Most likely in the power control. You can check this by checking the track voltage with a meter . It should be between 0 and 18 v DC. Typically abought 7 volts. If the locomotive is not moving and the tack power is 0 then the problem is in the power controller or power source. If you have track power but the locomotive is not moving then the problem is in the locomotive.
You can get a cheap meter for under $10 on Ebay or a little more at your local home improvement store.
It is also possible that there is an overload in the locomotive but not likely.
Many of the G scale train sets have a marginal power controller at best and if you buy a different locomotive or lighted cars it may not be capable. It should say on the controller what the power rating is. Mine is 1 amp, some are lower. All IMO; Don T.


----------



## broox

does the throttle or train get hot? that'd be the problem.

I'd lean more towards the throttle/powersupply.

Are you running the train at 100% speed?


----------



## Bob Mashburn

I have tried another locomotive and it works fine. It the propblem is in the locomitive, what next?


----------



## Don Trinko

Is it the locomotive that came with the set? Many of the nicer locomotives draw more current than those that come with the set. Don T.


----------



## Bob Mashburn

The faulty locomotive came with the the set and has worked well for 4-5 years at Christmas time. Last year it started acting up.

The locomotive I substituted to rule out the power supply is probably 10 years old and appears to be the same model.


----------



## Don Trinko

You might try partially disasembeling the problem engine and clean and lube it. It is also possible that them brushes are worn out. Don


----------



## Bob Mashburn

Don,

Thanks. I was hoping that someone would encourage disasembeling the problem engine. Can you reccomend a ste where I can find tools, lubricant, etc. Thanks so much for your time. I will let you know how it goes.

Bob


----------



## Dan Pierce

Since you have 2 similiar locos and one makes the power pack trip, it is most likely the motor in the engine.

The LGB engine with a single motor should draw about half an amp with no cars and no smoke. I find many go over an amp and will trip the overload circuit in starter set power packs.


----------



## Dan Pierce

On another note, look at the bottom of the engine and let us know the model number. First digit for an engine is a 2 and it can be either 4 or 5 digits.
The round gold sticker is a manufacturing date, not a model number and starts with an 8, 9 or 0. 8 for the eighties, 9 for the nineties, and 0 for 2000 to 2009. Last digit on the round gold sticker is the second digit for the year. So 9XXX3 would be 1993 for the year.


----------



## Bob Mashburn

Hey Dan,

Thanks for the info. I won't be able to research the model number until this evening. I will forward it then.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Don Trinko

If it is like mine a screw driver is all you need to dis assemble. I'm sure there are special lubricants but i would use light weight oil for all bearings and a very small amount of grease on the gears. If everything looks OK oil and grease will probably not help. If you find a lot of dirt and lint that may be the problem. Don


----------



## Bob Mashburn

Thanks. I should have a small screw driver that will fit. I will make a trip to the hardware store for light weight oil and grease. Hopefully a good cleaning is all it will take. Bob


----------



## Dan Pierce

Just be sure all lubrications are plastic compatible.

And when testing engines a current meter is very helpful for testing motors to make sure they draw less than 1/2 amp free running out of the engine.


----------



## Bob Mashburn

Talked with a shop in Baltimore and he said most likely the motor was the problem. I may send it to him for repair. Thanks for keeping up with me and I will keep you posted.

Bob


----------

